# Berliner Kaffeerosterei



## KirinChris (Mar 20, 2017)

On a short visit to Berlin with my wife we stayed at a hotel on Uhlandstrasse and quite by chance walked past this coffeeshop and roastery.

My wife is on a low-caffeine regime for medical reasons (I know, I know... I'll miss her) so I only managed one quick visit before we left.

It's a very multi-talented cafe - they roast their own beans on site so you have the option of buying something you like the taste of. There's an extensive menu of nearly 40 coffess with single origin and various blends. They also do a wide range of tea and other drinks as well, plus chocolates and cakes (Oma's Apfelkuchen was delicious). The entire beverage menu was nearly 70 pages and more than half of it is coffee and tea.

I'm afraid the limits of my German and time pressure meant I didn't get details about their roasting and equipment but this is clearly a place that takes their coffee very seriously and is well worth a look. It's just off the busy Kurfurstumdamm shopping street, near Uhlandstrasse U-bahn station.

Here's a link to an English review site, which also has the shop's website for those who sprechen Deutsche.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Failed to find them last time I was there (mind you we were visiting non-coffee friends). Looks like they have a good selection on offer, I like the idea of cafes that roast, so you can take beans home and see if you can replicate. My favourite local café does this and his blend is good, and he often has a nice PNG SO too. No shortage of decent coffee in Berlin, we found one or two good places but I've got a memory like a shower screen. ..


----------

